# My Mantids (dial up beware, loads of pics)



## Ben.M (Aug 19, 2007)

Here are some of my mantids as i found out that my dads camara had Macro on it  and i got very carried away  ,

P. virecens






















Male Ghost































_Cilnia_ subadult male































Bud wing(_affinis_)
















_Eucomella sp._
















_S.Viridis _ (for some reason she has got 1 black eye :? )
















_P.pinnapovis_ sub adult female
















Adult female Ghost (with last skin in 1st pic)




































_Cilnia_ subadult female





















and _P.Pinnapovis_ adult male






Hope u liked them  

Ben.M

P.s sorry, couldnt resize pics :roll:


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 19, 2007)

Need adult male for my female affinis, would even accept on breeding loan(UK only)


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures &amp; some very nice mantis!


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanx, the female virecens had jusy stuffed her self with a waxworm :lol: , that why she looks mega chubby


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 19, 2007)

Heh, now you know you can take mantis pictures!


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 19, 2007)

Yep, im well chuffed with those pics


----------



## sufistic (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice collection and nice photos!


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

> Nice collection and nice photos!


nothing to add :wink:


----------

